# How do you motivate your golden??



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Are you able to do some fun matches with him? If so, how does he act there?


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

One of the instructor's I've trained with uses a "lucky dog" system: Take a small tupperware and fill with treats. Get the dog all excited... shake the container... "Where's your lucky dog?" then open and feed. Repeat often. Run with it in training... shake it... sound all excited... "where's your lucky dog?" and then stop and feed in different places around the course in classes.

You're trying to classically condition a happy emotional response to the phrase "lucky dog." Then you can use the phrase lucky dog as you're running and wait to feed with the lucky dog back at your set up.

May also be that your dog is somewhat stressed at show sites from all the commotion, etc. Maybe just go hang out at some trials and don't actually enter them. Could be that YOU'RE stressed at a trial and your soft, sensitive dog is picking up on that.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I usually try to find what makes a particular dog wired. For Gus it was a tennis ball. He'd vibrate in place if you pulled one out. It was a great way to reward him and keep him energized. 

For Comet it's getting chased, so when he does well at an activity, I jump back and forth like I want to grab him and he jumps back and forth too. I leap like a fool and we playbow together, and he's charged up for a while. Praise and motivation is where I listen to my dogs most intently to find out what makes them all wound up and excited.


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

ooo... I like the lucky dog idea... 

He's fine in the chaotic environment of an indoor dock diving event which I think is ten times worse than any agility trial we've been to. And he does get the same in class (but not as bad or as frequently). Fun matches or other training places are the same way.

He won't play with any of his favorite toys while at a trial and won't tug either... he will in class.

I have a feeling this is partially my fault from my attempts to squash the zoomies when he was younger (if 4 and 5 count as young) -- this dog qualified in Nov. Standard with taking a few laps of zoomies and now I'm lucky if we finish under course time. 

He loves cheering from other people or other people talking silly to him... me, not so much. I'm kinda boring. 

I'll have to try other games with him and more toys... at this point I know we won't MACH so we're just out there to have fun. I really try not to be nervous and I know he's always done better when I'm not thinking we only need this one last leg for a title.

Thanks for the suggestions, I'm going to try them all


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I agree it sounds a bit stress like. 

My lab had similar issues. Her nickname used to be "Eeyore" because she would drop her head, droop her ears, and just look put out. She used to walk agility course (she can jump 24" easily from the walk) my first two agility trainers were no help. For us it started out bad. I also thought she enjoyed it but how to let her know it is ok to show us? Our current trainer brought my lab to the surface. We did not go to any trials for over 2 years just to make sure she didn't return to Eeyore. She loves trials, and wears her "lab ears". I don't know exactly what we did, but I know I never have pushed her in training. I go by the theory "less is more" and do small exercises more frequently instead of long training sessions. Also we did A LOT of fun matches. Hanging at them all through it doing a lot of runs and when she started showing us she was ready then we trialed. 

I know if I were running either of my goldens I would not have a motivation problem.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Ok, so we have this one BC in my agility class, and his owner was looking for more 'speed' type of things as far as her goals. So my instructor said why not jump up and down at the start line and act crazy and silly...and this is what I have to do with Maddie as well. I have to act like anything that she did wrong...is WONDERFUL!!!  Don't show your emotions to the dog, don't get angry when something goes wrong, I know it's easier said than done, but try your hardest! It's hard not to become frustrated when you're working on something and everyone else seems to be doing great, just think that you can only get better!

And does your Golden have a favorite toy?? Use that toy while training at classes...jump for joy when you do a sequence...do some collar pops...act crazy and silly! Sure it may be embarassing, but it helps! Trust me!

I hope this somewhat helps.


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

Oh boy. LOVE motivational stuff. 
My Lab is also a stress case and I've done a couple of Jane Jackson seminars- you shold consider checking out her seminars- it's mainly training games. Very cool stuff. 
Some stuff I remember from her seminar and books and working with ol' stress case: 
- compare your training and showing- how similar are they? You should try to make them as similar as possible. Try to find stuff that motivates your dog that you can take into the show ring. 
- Can you get your dog's complete attention in a crowded area without touching him/her (and without leashes, etc) and without food/toys for three minutes? What about with touching? What gets him excited?
- Try backchaining. Try just doing 2 obstacles- then the best reward in the world for him (lots of people in my club use Cesar's, the wet dog food for this). Do that for a couple of days, then do three and then Cesar's. Couple of days, then do four. Etc. Eventually, as long as you are seeing increased attitude and speed- work up to a full course. But don't increase the number of obstacles until you see increased attitude and speed consistency. 
- Always quit way before the dog is done. Train in short bursts. Many train for an hour - but that isn't very realistic, considering how long people show (~5-7 minutes in obedience, and >2 minutes in agility) and it bores the dog/burns them out. Leave them wanting more. 
- You mentioned you were boring. If you think you are boring, what do you think the dog thinks?  Get out there and cheer! 
- Try asking for tricks at various points- start line, table, etc. Keep him engaged, and focused.


----------

